
NBA Commissioner Adam Silver says league will not apologize to China - vonmoltke
https://chicago.suntimes.com/2019/10/8/20904593/nba-china-commissioner-adam-silver-no-apology
======
mikestew
Now that the NBA has established that they do, in fact, possess spines it
seems there is a prime opportunity here. "When we exported basketball to
China, we weren't just bringing a sport to a new market. No, we were exporting
our values. Our uniquely American values, that stand for the right to say
what's on our mind, and we will be DAMNED if we let another country tell us
what we can and cannot say. As managing director of the NBA, I stand before
you to say, America: fuck yeah!"

Now, do you want to appeal your red-blooded native fan base, or you gonna go
chase a few extra dollars overseas?

 _Note: I don 't even watch basketball, so they can do what they want. But if
I were in charge..._

------
vonmoltke
I posted this link in response to the op-ed posted yesterday
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21184008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21184008))
incorrectly claiming the NBA apologized to China for the Morey Tweet. It has
been repeatedly cited in the Blizzard discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21190265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21190265))
as evidence.

